# A variety of EOM-R questions



## BSF (Jun 21, 2006)

I am looking at trying to emulate some Bard spells in EOM-R and have a few questions.  

If you are trying to emulate ghost sound, which works better, Create or Illusion?  

Create looks easier in some ways.  As well, it includes elemental damage. It also can't be disbelieved. 

But using a combination of Illusion lists looks like you could weave something together with a lot more versatility.  

Would I be correct in assuming Transform Sound would be the best way to handle a Sculpt Sound type effect?  That would also cover things like Silence right?

How would you handle something akin to Legend Lore?  I am looking at the Divination skill and it doesn't quite seem right.

Charm Monster has a duration of 1 day/level.  That isn't easily represented with durations for a compel.  Well, aside from a permanent compel.  I have also seen the questions on longer durations.  Would it be unbalancing to reword the durations in the following manner to increase durations?
*Duration, Short (1 MP).* The duration is 10 minutes. Every additional MP increases the duration by 10 minutes.
*Duration, Medium (3 MP)*. The duration is one hour.  Every additional MP increases the duration by one hour.
*Duration, Long (8 MP)*. The duration is one day.  Every additional MP increases the duration by one day.
What would the magic costs be for a duration of a year?  Something to replicate Hallow and similar spells.

Any suggestions on how to emulate something like Glitterdust or Faerie Fire?  
I appreciate anybody's thoughts.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 22, 2006)

My thoughts:

1> Create Illusion is better, I thought I had copied the thread that RW and others went into depth on.. with more work on how the illusional damage worked...

2> Transform Sound would be appropriate. Silence is covered by Illusion: Air, chosing the Hide property.

3> Doesn't the History Reading option in Divination match Legend Lore?

4> In an errata document I have {possibly never released or altered by threads here..} it had the following:


			
				Errata Doc said:
			
		

> Duration, Concentration (0 MP)
> Duration, Short (1 MP) - 10 minutes
> *Duration, ???? (2 MP) - 30 minutes
> Duration, Medium (3 MP) - 1 hour
> ...



Perhaps fill in the blanks?

As to the Charm durations, I would suggest a Feat Charm Specialist: With this feat your Charm spells gain 2 'free' duration MP.

4> Glitterdust/fairie fire.. Hmm... area affect Drain: Force?

I will probably be back later when I have more of a brain...


----------



## genshou (Jun 24, 2006)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> 1> Create Illusion is better...



Huh?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 25, 2006)

For recreating Ghost Sound, all you need is a standard Illusion: Sound that provides "Creating an average sound can make noise as loud as a small crowd of shouting men, with one or two articulate sounds."

Of course you can add stuff to this, like adding a simple Illusion: Life to have the sound die out if someone came near...making for a 'true' ghost sound. Toss a couple of these around an old house on Elm Street and sit back and watch the terror!


----------



## BSF (Jul 8, 2006)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> 2> Transform Sound would be appropriate. Silence is covered by Illusion: Air, chosing the Hide property.




I keep going back and forth on this one.  I can see where Illusion Air, or even Illusion Void, can work.  The problem I keep coming back to though is that a target affected by Silence could disbelieve the effect.  That's not good or bad in itself, but it does create a situation where a spellcaster could cast a silence effect that overlays his own area.  Knowing it is an illusion, the spellcaster would not be affected, but others would.  There are sometimes disadvantages to silence and I am not entirely sure I want to see those disadvantages marginalized like that.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 9, 2006)

That is an interesting problem... 

Moving the silence effect to Transform Sound would indeed fix that pickle, but sets a precedence for non-disbelievable illusions...

Which in a way is already set by the transforming of light into a beautiful woman.... a bit more expensive, but the programming would be much more realistic.

Weird Science, either:
 Illusion Crystal 1/Ice 1/Light 1/Sound 1/Life 3  = 7MP
  or
 Transform Different Element 1/ Animate 2/ Matter 1 = 4MP
  or
 Summon cantrip = 0MP

All three can net you a pretty woman ...

Of course, you could drop some MP on Infuse: Fire to boost the CHR and/or Charm: Humanoid to get that beguiling aura.

But this does highlight an interesting issue with the Illusion spells. What advantage do they have over Transform, Summon, and Create?


----------



## genshou (Jul 9, 2006)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> But this does highlight an interesting issue with the Illusion spells. What advantage do they have over Transform, Summon, and Create?



It's cheaper to make an illusory balor than to summon a real one.


----------

